# Baker21 vs Skoda Superb 'Selfish Detailing'......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Baker21 vs Skoda Superb 'Selfish Detailing'......(Now with Octy MK2 vRS content!!)*

Hello all...........:wave:

Well it's been a busy few weeks for me and Jules as we have had my folks over from the USA and it's been great, let's just say I have had my Birthday and Xmas present already and it's going to benefit my detailing hopefully...........

Everytime the folks are over I try and let them run around in my old bus and this trip would be no different, 9 days or travelling in the Superb racked up close to 800 miles and it was time for me to give it some TLC this weekend as I had time to do so............:car:

I have had a few more new bits and pieces to add to the detailing collection but none of what is shown has come from the USA, I have managed to meet a fellow detailer who is on DW that has kindly given me some of his items that he has to offer, let's just say I am more than happy with them.............

Basically this detail only took me just under 2 hours but I thought I would share this one with you as it has a few new items that I am very pleased with, so here we go............:thumb:

On a cold Saturday midday the car looked as follows:










Halfords Rain Repellent holding up well:



















Zymol Glasur topped with Zaino Z8 looking good:










Wheels needed a little TLC:














































*The Detail Process:*

So this will show my usual weekly routine on the Superb, keeps it looking well and all the protection topped up, so let me first introduce you to my new items:




























I will give a little detail on each one as we go along so first up with the washing process and in this instance the 'Shampoo' was used:










I personally don't snow foam my own car as I believe with a rinse and a 2BM routine I can keep the car in good shape, so the usual Powercraft Pressure Washer, Megs Bucket's and Grit Guards and introucing the 'Wash Wool Pad' and it's side kick the 'Wheel Wool Mitt':










First stop was the wheels, looking as follows:










Rinsing all the arches and wheels first:



















Then time for some of the 'Wheel Cleaner':










Now I have used my EZ Brush for a long time now and even have a Mini one but as my second one broke recently I thought it was time to try the Daytona Brush and IMHO it's much better, stiffer shaft is a winner:










Smaller areas with a Detailer Brush:










Then out with the 'Wheel Wool Mitt':



















After a rinse the wheel looked as follows:










This was repeated on all the other wheels...........:detailer:

Then it was time to wash the car, so it was rinsed first:










Then into the rinse bucket first with the 'Wash Wool Pad':










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










Once I had done this over the whole car it looked as follows:










Also the bucket's look like this:










I then rinsed the car:










Protection evident:










Then time for some Megs Last Touch:










Leaves it looking as follows:










Sheeting the water:



















Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Paying attention to Door Shuts after all the bodywork:



















Also the boot shut:










Not looking bad now:



















Then it was time for the 'Glass Cleaner' using a Glass Cleaning Cloth:










Then time for some of the 'Quick Detailer' using a Microfibre Cloth:










This was followed by my favourite product, Zaino Z8 via a Microfibre Cloth:










Then I applied some Black Wow via an Applicator to all my external Black Trim:










Out with the AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush for the tyres:










Lastly after a quick vac on the inside some CG Apple Scent:










I applied my new OCD Clean Detailing World Sticker - Before:










After:










*The Results:*





















































































































































































And to show my little 'Detailing Centre' here is it's current state:



















My latest addition, really helpful this:














































And if your still here reading and looking at this then you might now guess what the folks bought back from the USA for me:








































































































































Sorry for all the pics but I need to improve my game now with the new camera.........

Really happy with the new products and many thanks to Rob for letting me have them, top bloke and hopefully be seeing you again shortly..........:wave:

Hope this thread hasn't bored you and here's to some winter detailing ahead...........:detailer:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.......

*UPDATE:*

Basically I have been driving around in this Octy MK2 vRS for a few weeks so the Superb hasn't really moved, with the new camera I thought I would just grab some updated shots as I couldn't help but give the Octy the once over this afternoon, have to say I do like the Octy to drive, just not mad keen on the fuel bill............. 


















































































Beading from last weeks protection:























































Have to say it's not bad having a couple of Skoda's tucked out the back........... B)


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si very nice work  she is looking very tidy on the new mits the Wheel Wool Mitt, how did you find it compared to the The ShMITT Foam Wash Mitt? i got a shmitt since watching your results and do like it a lot 

was jules causing mischief?? :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cars looking good Simon, as is the garage :thumb:
can't tell whats new on the car though..
oh, and you like sheep?... not welsh are you?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice car, good job too


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Liking the Skoda Si....looking good. 

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good Simon, nice new camera as well, what nice parents you lucky lad.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> cars looking good Simon, as is the garage :thumb:
> can't tell whats new on the car though..
> oh, and you like sheep?... not welsh are you?


new camera maybe? :lol:

car looks brilliant. especially love your orange side lights.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Si very nice work  she is looking very tidy on the new mits the Wheel Wool Mitt, how did you find it compared to the The ShMITT Foam Wash Mitt? i got a shmitt since watching your results and do like it a lot
> 
> was jules causing mischief?? :lol:


I think for inside's of wheels then the Wheel Schmitt is great but for a normal wash on your own wheels then the Wheel Wool Mitt is in another league.....:thumb:

She sure was mate..........:lol:



-Kev- said:


> cars looking good Simon, as is the garage :thumb:
> can't tell whats new on the car though..
> oh, and you like sheep?... not welsh are you?


Nothing new on the car Kev, as Alan has pointed out, last pics were using my new camera...........

Not welsh but Jules has a thing for them as we used to live on a farm, she used to chat to them and thinks they are dead cute.......:thumb:



ALANSHR said:


> Looking good Simon, nice new camera as well, what nice parents you lucky lad.


Thanks Alan and my folks are great, as it's my birthday tomorrow it's a pool of presents all in one...........

Just need to figure out to work it properly now.............


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

> she used to chat to them and thinks they are dead cute....


pmsl they taste better than they look, she would be in heaven around here in lambing season. Let me know if u can get hold off a wheel wool mitt


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

canon 500d eh 

I've got the 400d and its a good camera, will have to look at whats different between the 2.

Daz.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

For those that haven't seen this in the metal, this is one seriously tidy car considering the age/mileage.

Will await to hear your verdict on the windows after next weeks clean


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> new camera maybe? :lol:
> 
> car looks brilliant. especially love your orange side lights.


Spot on Alan........:thumb:

The LED side lights are a marmite mod and were on the car when I bought it, look ace at nightime.......:car:



-tom- said:


> pmsl they taste better than they look, she would be in heaven around here in lambing season. Let me know if u can get hold off a wheel wool mitt


Your not wrong there.........

Will be in touch............



Razzzle said:


> canon 500d eh
> 
> I've got the 400d and its a good camera, will have to look at whats different between the 2.
> 
> Daz.


Yeah spot on Daz, I think it's got more megapixels and shoot's HD video's........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> For those that haven't seen this in the metal, this is one seriously tidy car considering the age/mileage.
> 
> Will await to hear your verdict on the windows after next weeks clean


Very kind words mate and if you ever decide to put some pics up of yours I would say the same, looked great on the move today...........:car:

Will let you know on G-Technic stuff, thanks for applying it, will be in touch reference the 'suprise'............


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd love them myself but you can only really pull it off on a saloon/estate. Myself I've got orange LEDs in my front sidelights  they look retro as fook.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

It's about time we had another Superb detail fella, long overdue........:thumb:

Some interesting products fella, loving the wheel mitt.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good si. 500d nice. Just got a 50d and loving it. 

What glass cloths do you use and where from?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Looking good si. 500d nice. Just got a 50d and loving it.
> 
> What glass cloths do you use and where from?


Just had to go one better.................

Fair play mate, how did the course go?

All the way from the USA mate, specific Glass Cleaning Cloths apparently but work really well, I think you can buy them in the UK made by a company called 'Kent'..........:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Just had to go one better.................
> 
> Fair play mate, how did the course go?
> 
> All the way from the USA mate, specific Glass Cleaning Cloths apparently but work really well, I think you can buy them in the UK made by a company called 'Kent'..........:thumb:


Cheers will take a look or wait till I am in the states in march! Course was good, you should take a look as I guess huntingdon not too far from you, they also offer training dvds. WWW.experience-seminars.co.uk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Car is looking great, would not expect anything less!

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work Simon, great finish, beautiful comfy man cave too:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Chris_VRS said:


> For those that haven't seen this in the metal, this is one seriously tidy car considering the age/mileage.


I can vouch for this to, very tidy and clean car in the Metal or paint or flesh, argue amongst yourselves on that that one ..

Loving the mitts and pads :thumb:..


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great stuff mate, just shows the importance of that layer of protection. New camera pics look very impressive:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

love those wheels


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice detail!

Am I being really dense here?! Why are the products used in the silver canisters a secret? I didn't see any mention of what they are and why the labels were covered up?

Sorry in advance if i'm being really stupid.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bezza said:


> Nice detail!
> 
> Am I being really dense here?! Why are the products used in the silver canisters a secret? I didn't see any mention of what they are and why the labels were covered up?
> 
> Sorry in advance if i'm being really stupid.


Thanks and no your not being stupid, let's just say they have another detailer's logo on them and as they aren't a 'supporter' I didn't want to get into trouble by posting them up and them getting free advertising.............


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Was what was in them any good though ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

qstix said:


> Was what was in them any good though ..


Of course:

Shampoo was slick and smelt great;
Wheel Cleaner cut through the grime in no time;
Glass Cleaner went on and off with ease;
Quick Detailer did what is said on the tin..........:thumb:


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

Ah I see. Well done, it does say in the rules I think about showing company names etc and advertising.

The canisters looked nice anyway!


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

Love the wheels, the car has got a real nice stance!

Like the collection of products all nice and neat everything in place.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

She's looking spot-on :thumb:


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Baker21 is the best expert for polishing- washing vehicles... 

He drive best car SuperB and his jobs is SuperB 

greeting from Serbia


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Noice!!!!!

Although it looked clean before :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely car, looks great


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

like the car a lot. good job


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Liking the car too. Colours not so nice. But when its on the car, it looks awesome :doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

FINCarbin said:


> Liking the car too. Colours not so nice. But when its on the car, it looks awesome :doublesho


Thanks for the comment and being a second hand motor I completely agree, I didn't have much of a choice on the colour and hated it to start with but it has grown on me.............:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The beast is looking good there mate:thumb: 

Is that little LED marker lights on the sides of the bumpers?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

That looks cracking brilliant work Baker21, nice looking car!!

Gonna upset you now, and loads of people on here probably...I'd lose the stickers in the back window

They kind of take your attention away from the car, and de-value it a bit??

Sorry!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> The beast is looking good there mate:thumb:
> 
> Is that little LED marker lights on the sides of the bumpers?


Cheers Kev and yeah they are LED Side Marker's so illuminate when you turn your side lights on, look pretty cool in the dark but obviously stick out like a sore thumb in the day, they were on the motor when I bought it..........:thumb:



The Sheriff said:


> That looks cracking brilliant work Baker21, nice looking car!!
> 
> Gonna upset you now, and loads of people on here probably...I'd lose the stickers in the back window
> 
> ...


No need to be sorry mate, your not the only one that thinks that I am sure, had my folks over last week and my Dad said the same thing, I like them but I appreciate what your saying, looks a little 'chav' maybe..........


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Brilliant result for only 2 hours of sprucing up, goes to show how manageable a prep'd car can be.

Zymol Glasur! ha ha not 476S or Zaino for your baby 

I'm sorry to say Mr B that I agree with the comment about the stickers, long, thin and subtle would fit the car's lines better :thumb:

Either way the car has great gloss which was, of course, all down to the Z8 ha ha. (It's your fault I love the stuff!! :lol


Thanks for posting, Ian


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks Superb Si! :thumb: (Sorry, couldn't resist :lol

Nice turnaround for only a couple of hours work. 

Alan W


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking superb (no pun intended), seriously the car looks great! Nice work!:thumb:

Must get one of those 'OCD' stickers for the motor.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG New Camera, that means more picture heavy posts!:wall:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

orienteer said:


> Brilliant result for only 2 hours of sprucing up, goes to show how manageable a prep'd car can be.
> 
> Zymol Glasur! ha ha not 476S or Zaino for your baby
> 
> ...


Glad your liking the Z8 Ian, you can't go wrong with it on top of any sealant or wax IMHO.............:thumb:



GSVHammer said:


> OMG New Camera, that means more picture heavy posts!:wall:


Sorry.................


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Tidy looking Superb there Si, any engine mods? Liking your garage setup btw:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work and write up once again...


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

-tom- said:


> Si very nice work  she is looking very tidy on the new mits the Wheel Wool Mitt, how did you find it compared to the The ShMITT Foam Wash Mitt? i got a shmitt since watching your results and do like it a lot
> 
> was jules causing mischief?? :lol:


She has her Y back to front? :lol:


----------



## Mermoto (Jul 14, 2010)

Great pics and write up :thumb:

Mermoto


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Tidy looking Superb there Si, any engine mods? Liking your garage setup btw:thumb:


Nah, it's on 180k so I don't want to stress her out, it has a replacement Panel Filter but that's about it, check out my 'garage' on my profile for further info...........:thumb:

Good work on the DW artwork BTW..........



Liverpool-Lad said:


> She has her Y back to front? :lol:


That's Jules..........


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Si, your car looks awesome as always:thumb:. I wish my car looked as clean as the befores!!

Seeing your motor always makes me miss our Superb even more, the only car I have ever been able to say I miss.

I didn't realise that the marker lights were already on it when you bought it, I thought, maybe assumed, it was something you had acquired from the work parts bin.

I don't mind more picture heavy Baker21 posts, bring 'em on! :thumb::buffer::thumb:

All the Best
Chris


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Si, your car looks awesome as always:thumb:. I wish my car looked as clean as the befores!!
> 
> Seeing your motor always makes me miss our Superb even more, the only car I have ever been able to say I miss.
> 
> ...


Cheers Chris and the lamps were on the motor when I bought it second hand but had a orange bezel so I replaced the lamps for the smoked bezel version............:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Now with updated Octy vRS MK2 content............:car:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Now with updated Octy vRS MK2 content............:car:


how come you've been driving the vrs mate? Assume its a petrol one?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> how come you've been driving the vrs mate? Assume its a petrol one?


Let's just say I have needed something to get to the customer at work of late...............sure is a petrol mate and I don't like the low miles you get out of a full tank...............:doublesho


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Really like the superb - looks fantastic


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Can i ask about the Czech number plate? (if it is czech)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Spuj said:


> Can i ask about the Czech number plate? (if it is czech)


Sure, what do you want to ask?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Sure, what do you want to ask?


How come its czech 

Your gonna tell me you live there now aint ya:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Spuj said:


> How come its czech
> 
> Your gonna tell me you live there now aint ya:lol:


If your into your show scene then most VW's and Audis will have a 'D' on the side as it's made in Germany, I thought that I would do the same with CZ


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> If your into your show scene then most VW's and Audis will have a 'D' on the side as it's made in Germany, I thought that I would do the same with CZ


Ah right, thats cool, thanks very much 

P.S It is an awesome looking car, the finish is really good, which from looking at your other work isn't surprising


----------

